# I'm sooo sick of my hair, any suggestions? cut/color?



## Flames.Fan (Aug 22, 2011)

http://s78.photobucket.com/albums/j99/Calgaryflamesrock/?action=view&current=Photoon2011-08-22at2129.jpg

  	me
  	haha after exams..so stressed. lol any ideas? Thanks girls! 

  	if u guys have pics of celebs with a certain haircut, care to share?!


----------



## shadowaddict (Aug 22, 2011)

First off--You are gorgeous and so is your hair. But I know sometimes you just need  to change things up a bit.

  	I am no hair expert but I wouldn't recommend you go very short. I think your hair looks great long. If you want some of the length off maybe no more than 4 inches or so. I think layers are great for you. Perhaps starting in the front about at the jaw and perhaps some choppy layers framing around your face if you like that sort of thing. I would definitely get some layering all over to give it shape, which you have but just different. With some textering in the cut on top you will have great shape but not helmet head.

  	It looks like your hair is thick with great volume so I can see this working very well for you. You could also bring your part into the middle a bit if you want a bit of a change there so it is slightly off center that way you don't get the "butt crack" look as a stylist I know once called it  Yeh kind of funny, ever since I've not worn a middle part. My daughter whose 22 will not change her middle part.

  	That's just a though after looking at your photo. Like I said you are so pretty and your hair I think most styles would look great on you. I'm am definitely not a pixie cut fan.  Good luck sweetie. Keep us posted on what you decide and a pic would be great.


----------



## Curly1908 (Aug 23, 2011)

I definitely don't think you should change the color of your hair, but a deep condition + deep cut to remove those thin ends would look great on you.  I'd definitely recommend long, face-framing layers too as well as embracing the natural wave/curl that your hair seems to possess (rather than fighting against it to make it straight).


----------



## mimi0523 (Aug 23, 2011)

I'm probably the last person who should answer because both times I got sick of my hair, I chopped A LOT off. Your hair looks so healthy so maybe like a shoulder length (or a bit longer) with layers. Maybe something like this


----------



## Flames.Fan (Aug 23, 2011)

Hey thanks everyone!
  	I was thinking about just getting one length and straight across bangs?  Or face framing  layers kinda still up in the hair :/


----------



## shadowaddict (Aug 24, 2011)

Flames.Fan said:


> Hey thanks everyone!
> I was thinking about just getting one length and straight across bangs?  Or face framing  layers kinda still up in the hair :/


	My vote would be with the face framing layers. It'll show off your pretty face by "framing" it  I am not a fan of straight across bangs. I know lots of people love them. When I see pics in magazines or on tv I always think it makes the person's face look wider and rounder and just giving the person an overall larger look, even though I can see she's not a large person. That's just me though. Perhaps it goes back to when I was a little girl in the 60's and most every little girl had straight across bangs and I didn't like them then either

  	Call a good salon and go in for a consutation and you could always see what they recommend and not have anything done right then, take time to think it over.


----------

